# Room humidity?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's been having issues with dry skin that I'm still working on fighting. I was just wondering if anyone else knows the humidity their hedgehog rooms are at. One of my thermometers in Lily's cage also gives humidity and it says that it's at 33% in here right now. I have a humidifier I can use, if necessary.
Other than that, I give her one capsule of flaxseed oil on her food every four days, and she's not bathed very often, so water/soap wouldn't be drying her skin out. She needs a bath now (annointed with green beans :lol: ) so I'm planning to do a flaxseed oil rinse after that, and see if that helps a bit. 
Any other advice on things I could do or feed her to help? Her skin just looks so itchy... :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a... hydrometer? humidity gauge? (lol, what is that thing called?) right next to Inky's cage. I've found 45-50% is the most comfortable. That's about what it is normally, it goes up a bit if someone takes a shower in the attached bathroom, and can go down if I have the window open on a warm day. To be honest it still actually feels a bit dry to me at that % but I'm sure less than that is fine. I don't think a humidifier would hurt, though. Give it a try.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

My hydrometers (yupp that's what they are called ) can read anywhere between 30 and 50% too. I find that my room feels humid sometimes because its so warm compared to the rest of my house, but I agree I don't think the humidifier would hurt.

You could try putting the flaxseed oil directly on her skin too once a week? I don't know if that will overload her on flaxseed oil but I've heard some people do the one capsule every 4 days, but split it - half on the hedgie's food, half on their skin. Other than that, I'm not sure, it's not like you can "moisterize" a hedgie. You could try some vaseline or lanolin on her visible skin areas though if those look dry.

Or you could add one of those cat foods that has more fish ingredients - I think they have more omega fatty acids, which are good for dry skin. I've used a product called EFA-Z plus for my dogs before and one of its top ingredients is fish oil, so maybe the fish-ingredients would help?

You could also ask your vet about heal-x Sunshine factor. It's a bird/small animal supplment. I know one other hedgie owner on here who's used it (satin's mom - smhufflepuff) so it's safe for hedgehogs and I am currently using heal-x immune booster, which has some of the same ingredients and my hedgehogs are fine with it. Sunshine factor has fatty acids and vitamin E and it says it helps with skin. Here's a link to some info: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?...ction&productGroup_id=126&parentGroup_id=125&.

I'm not sure if it would help, but my vet promises me these products won't cause any harm. So it might be worth asking about!

Hope Lily feels better


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a humidifier all winter in my bedroom (where the hedgehogs are). I've had several hedgehogs over the years that would get really yucky dry skin if the humidity level was too low for too long. Depending on how your home is heated, some heating methods are extremely drying.

My experience is to keep it over 40% at a minimum. I target 45% as it will fluctuate in both directions (as already mentioned). It really has helped a couple of my quill kids. It also will help you if you stay in that room much.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your tips! I had been hesitating on turning up the humidity as my mom keeps telling me it'll prompt mildew growing in the room or something. But I've been using the humidifier a little, and have it up to nearly 50% in there. I'm going to try keeping it between 40-50% and see if that helps her skin clear up. I'll also try putting the oil on her back too and see if that helps. Thanks again!


----------

